# Tree Inspection / Survey Form



## Tanglefoot (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm just starting out doing a Forestry & Arboriculture National Diploma in North East England. For one of my assignments I need to find and monitor a selection of trees over a 7 month period. I have been trying to find an example or a blank tree survey/inspection form which will list all the things to look for with tick boxes etc. Things to look for such as "Condition", "Form", "Height", "Crown Depth and Spread" ground conditions such as "Compaction", "Waterlogged" etc etc.
Does anybody have an example or a blank form which they use and can possibly post up on here? It would be a great help for me to see a "real" example. Many thanks in advance


----------



## treedoc1 (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/uf/utrmm/


----------



## Tanglefoot (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey thanks, there's loads of info on that link you sent me! I haven't had chance to look through it all yet though.......


----------

